# Co-Surgeons -- Modifier 62



## KJenkins588 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm having a hard time distinguishing the proper use of modifier 62. In almost all Medicare articles they constantly state "when two surgeons (different specialties) perform a surgery...." that makes me think that they have to be from two different specialties. However when they give examples one of them is bilateral knee replacements. Well now in my head I'm thinking how many other specialists other than Orthopedic Surgeons are doing knee replacements? So now I'm just confused. Does anyone else have any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance for any input!
--Kayla


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 4, 2016)

Bilateral knee surgery with two physicians is not an example of a 62 modifier.  In that example each physician is performing distinctly different procedures.  The 62 modifier is use when two physicians perform different parts of the same procedure.  Such as spinal surgery, if the spine surgeon requires an anterior approach, he will have a surgeon from that surgical specially provide the opening and move the organs out of the way to expose the vertebrae. Say cervical spine procedure with an anterior approach might require an ENT surgeon perform the approach and the spine surgeon perform the spine surgery.  The ENT will dictate the first part is f the procedure and the Spine surgeon will dictate the second part.  So when you put both notes together you have the entire procedure, both bill with the same code and append the 62, reimbursement 62%of the allowable.


----------



## KJenkins588 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think I asked my question correctly. My question is do they have to be two different specialties or can we bill the 62 modifier on two surgeons of the same specialty.

The reason I'm questioning it is because I can find this on an MLN Matters Article.
https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...k-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE1322.pdf 
Here is why I questioned the bilateral knees, Medicare is the one giving the example in this article.

Modifier 62 - If two surgeons (each in a different specialty) are required to perform a specific
procedure, each surgeon bills for the procedure with a modifier “-62.” Co-surgery also refers
to surgical procedures involving two surgeons performing the parts of the procedure
simultaneously, i.e., heart transplant or bilateral knee replacements. Documentation of the
medical necessity for two surgeons is required for certain services identified in the Medicare
Fee Schedule Data Base (MFSDB).

Like I said in my first post only orthopedic surgeons are going to perform total knees aren't they? So why say "different specialties" but then give two total knees as examples. That's where I am getting confused.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 9, 2016)

That is confusing, but I would never bill bilateral knee replacements with a 62 for two different providers if each one is independently performing one side.


----------



## rubyrell (Jan 12, 2019)

*Modfier 62*

Modifier 62 can be billed even if the 2 surgeons are from the same specialty.


----------



## ginada (Jan 12, 2019)

*breakdown of the CPC questions.*

Can somebody please give me step by step instructions on how to get to the page that lists the breakdown of the type of questions that are going to be on the CPC Exam. Was this removed? It used to be very easy to find.


----------

